
Ask HN: Spotify session take over? - michaeloblak
Today I have such situation:<p>1. Listening to Spotify on the desktop in the app<p>2. Suddenly my music stops, and I see it&#x27;s streamed on some different device - unknown for me.<p>A guy sitting next to me in the office has the same thing with his Spotify account. We are both family accounts owners. We both change passwords and logged out all devices. It didn&#x27;t occur again yet.<p>Does anyone have a similar situation?<p>Btw. the worst thing in this whole situation is that person was listening to really not my kind of music :-)
======
gargravarr
A week or two ago, there was a suspected/unconfirmed leak of
usernames/passwords for paid account owners. It's possible your account
details were among them. If the password change has solved the issue, you're
probably safe for the moment.

The HN thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16773719](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16773719)

------
skibz
It sounds like it might be worth reporting this to Spotify's support team.

They may be able to help determine whether your account was compromised.

